# Haiduc & Mura



## bodo4my (Jun 17, 2011)

My dogs :thumb:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Mind telling us all a bit about yourself and your dogs?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## bodo4my (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello.
I am from Romania and i grow Romanian Raven Shepherd Dog.
Now i have four dogs mature, two males, two females: Haiduc, Codrut, Mura, Mila and seven puppy. More photos can be seen here: C Expo Club-Selectie Ciobanesc Corb Rasnov 2011 - bodo4my and here:B-Ciobanesc corb-Pui 2011 - bodo4my

Sorry if I made spelling mistakes but English is not my native language.


----------

